# Cat Names?



## Phantom (Nov 7, 2011)

I just got a new cat. She's about 5 years old. She was a Hospice cat. The nursing home had to get rid of all their cats so she needed a home and I was quick to step up. 

Thing is, she doesn't really have a name.

When we first got her back when I worked there her name was something like Perrin? Or somthing like that. But some residents called her Tigger, and the administration officially called her Daisy to match one of the other cats' name. She responds to none of the names, so this might be a chance to give her a name.

I want a unique name. Has to be female, and easily made into a nickname.

Here are some of the names of the female cats I've had before, so none of these.

Chloe, April, Pepper, Sadie, Maggie, and Molly.

The cat is a grey/black striped American Shorthair mix. Tan/brown nose and REALLY green eyes. She has a unique personality. Not an overall cuddly cat, but can be loving when she wants to be. 

Some names I was thinking of; Toshiko (Tosh for short), Bast (as in the god), Tara (not just from Buffy, the "towering rock" (Hill of Tara... since she likes high places), someone mentioned Schrodinger but that might be mean, plus it's the same person that came up with "Cathulu"... ideas?

I ask you guys cause that friend just came up with "Captain Cat Harkness"


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 7, 2011)

Chicker!


----------



## Phantom (Nov 7, 2011)

Chicker? Uh, that mean anything?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 7, 2011)

Rasvata


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 7, 2011)

The first names that came up my mind were Elsa and Pounce.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 7, 2011)

Kuminyak. African for "Blessed one".


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 7, 2011)

(the green eyes remind me of molly moon from a book. =|)

Kathulu? Looks like someone watches alot of South Park. XD



Try to give a name to her that is something about your cat's life.

Ok, so she has *Green* eyes. So maybe a word for green?
Your cat is really *Lucky* to have a new home, so a word for lucky?
Or a word for unique?

Or have a name that just...feels right to you.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 8, 2011)

Silver/Silvia? Or Leslie (Les for short)?


----------



## mewtini (Nov 8, 2011)

Felindae. Perhaps a variation of that? Like Felinda, Ferindla, Fedaelin? (Felindae is the taxonomical class of felines, I believe.)

Or maybe Sylvia or Kokaviene, the latter is a butchering (the most straightforward phonetic spelling) of a Hebrew word meaning star.


----------



## bulbasaur (Nov 8, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> Ok, so she has *Green* eyes. So maybe a word for green?
> Your cat is really *Lucky* to have a new home, so a word for lucky?
> Or a word for unique?


I've got my thesaurus out.

Green: viridescent, lime, emerald, olive, verdant, verdue, viridian
Lucky: serendipitous, blessed, favoured, fortunate, auspicious
Unique: exceptional, only, peculiar, rare, sole, uncommon, alone

My suggestions underlined.


----------



## RK-9 (Nov 8, 2011)

Name her Haley!

Cutest name ever


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 8, 2011)

Novice Hame :D


----------



## surskitty (Nov 8, 2011)

Bobby Corwen.

Or Pavlov.


----------



## naruto_chao (Nov 8, 2011)

Delilah


----------



## Littlestream (Nov 8, 2011)

How about Aysun? It's a Turkish name that means "as beautiful as the moon".


----------



## RK-9 (Nov 8, 2011)

one of these

Vriska
Terezi
Kanaya
Nepeta
Feferi
Aradia


----------



## Zexion (Nov 8, 2011)

How about Biscuts? It is easy to remeber and could be shortened to Bis.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 8, 2011)

RK-9 said:


> one of these
> 
> Vriska
> Terezi
> ...


No.


Seriously, just name her something that feels right to you. 
...Albeit if I were to make a suggestion, I'd say Estella. Such a lovely name. <3


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 9, 2011)

Altari

Cherna


----------



## Monoking (Nov 9, 2011)

Soup. Awesome name for a cat.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Nov 13, 2011)

all I can think of is Nala.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 13, 2011)

RK-9 said:


> one of these
> 
> Vriska
> Terezi
> ...


Nepeta is the most appropriate of those.

But wait... green eyes... Jade?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 13, 2011)

Jane


----------



## naruto_chao (Nov 13, 2011)

Neko (literally means cat)


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

Meowth. Or Nyarth, Meowth's japanese name.

Or name it Korin. =D


----------



## RK-9 (Nov 13, 2011)

Jane is more better idead


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 14, 2011)

Also Jade, Emerald, Forest, ect. just for the eyes.


----------



## surskitty (Nov 18, 2011)

Noah!


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 10, 2013)

I wanna call a cat.....Riku.

I love Riku anyways.

n///n;


----------

